# If 21-inch RS Wheels on S-Line Aren't Enough. How about 22?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We just ran this press release for Fog City Performance. Seems they have a new replica wheel in A8 and Q7 fitments with a 22-inch diameter. They appear to be all brilliant silver rather than the two-tone look on the Q7 S-line, but otherwise it seems to be the same design. Kinda cool. I'd love to see them fitted to a Q.
Read about them here....
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: If 21-inch RS Wheels on S-Line Aren't Enough. How about 22? ([email protected])*

These DO NOT look good on this car IMHO.


----------



## Fog City Performance (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: If 21-inch RS Wheels on S-Line Aren't Enough. How about 22? (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_These DO NOT look good on this car IMHO.

As we had several inquires here some alternative pics off the wheels on the Audi Q7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

